# WM 13-month window date discrepancy



## DaveNV (Mar 31, 2018)

I just wanted to confirm this with you WM experts:

Today is March 31. Looking at booking 13 months out date-for-date, would mean I should be able to book for May 1, 2019, since April only has 30 days.  It doesn't work.  So am I right that months with fewer or extra days are not able to be booked on the days that don't match up, day-number for day-number?

Example: I can't book a 3/29/2019 arrival on 2/28/2018 because it's too early.  But the next day is 3/1/2018, and that lines up with a booking date of 4/1/2019.  So 3/29, 3/30, 3/31, and 4/1 of 2019 can't be booked till 3/1/2018.  

Right?

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 31, 2018)

Yes it is correct.  When it says 13 months, it is exactly that, calendar months, not days.


----------



## CO skier (Mar 31, 2018)

On the Vacation Planning page there is a handy Booking Window Calculator where the desired arrival date may be entered and the earliest booking dates are displayed for 13, 11, 10 months, and 60, 30, 14, 5 days.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 31, 2018)

CO skier said:


> On the Vacation Planning page there is a handy Booking Window Calculator where the desired arrival date may be entered and the earliest booking dates are displayed for 13, 11, 10 months, and 60, 30, 14, 5 days.



Thank you.  I always forget that's there. I haven't had to use it yet, but maybe I need to pay closer attention.  LOL! 

Dave


----------

